# Anyone dissatisfied with noisy Advance REL & VEL series electronic ballasts?



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> I think they give fluorescent lighting a bad name. The REL & VEL series use front-end line reactors to correct power factor and these reactors are quite loud. In my experience, the REL and VEL Advance ballasts are louder than some magnetic ballasts.
> 
> The 60Hz buzz is clearly audible in conference room setups. Definitely not acceptable for residential use.
> 
> ...


Hav'nt used the REL series in several years..... try the GE lineup, we use all their electronic ballasts and have never heard a noise or seen a flicker...


----------

